# Sworks new bars...



## Cni2i

Looking for an aero-style drop bar for my SW Venge. Thought about the Zipp Vuka sprint and the pro vibe stealth evo. Then I saw this....









Any idea of availability and cost? Thanks.


----------



## young-nyc

yes..i'm also in the market..was looking at the Zipp Vuka Sprint and saw that same picture a few weeks back...and info would be very very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## young-nyc




----------



## Cni2i

young-nyc said:


> yes..i'm also in the market..was looking at the Zipp Vuka Sprint and saw that same picture a few weeks back...and info would be very very nice :thumbsup:


I called my spesh dealership, and the manager said it should be coming out in late September. Not sure about pricing...but I am assuming between $250-$350?


----------



## NealH

Those are definitely nice looking bars. I think the price will keep me away....for a while. Once I see them that wall of reason might fall apart.


----------



## AvantDale

MSRP is 220.00 and availability is around December.


----------



## izza

Head of Specialized UK and he was unable to confirm if these will be available in the UK.

Anyone here travel regularly between US and UK if Specialized don't export them here?


----------



## young-nyc

If the retail pricing of $220 is true..it's definitely cheaper than the Zipp Vuka sprint at $350.
I'm going to guess it'll be $250 or more since their current carbon S-works bar is priced at $250.
wonder what the specs are...it can't be lighter than 225g could it?
Either way..i can't wait to see this..=)


----------



## izza

The Zipp Vulka's have a reputation for wearing through bar tape on the top corners. I hope Spesh have learnt from others mistakes.


----------



## Cni2i

AvantDale said:


> MSRP is 220.00 and availability is around December.


What-who is your source on this? Thanks.


----------



## izza

On Specialized.com at $220.

Now to see if we get them in the UK.


----------



## ziscwg

I just saw these too. I went to buy, but all greyed out.


----------



## ziscwg

young-nyc said:


> If the retail pricing of $220 is true..it's definitely cheaper than the Zipp Vuka sprint at $350.
> I'm going to guess it'll be $250 or more since their current carbon S-works bar is priced at $250.
> wonder what the specs are...it can't be lighter than 225g could it?
> Either way..i can't wait to see this..=)


Spec site says 250 gr for 42 cm. Not bad. Lighter than a K-Wing, much cheaper too. Good to see Spec kickin' up some price competition.


----------



## spdntrxi

Nice price... was waiting for Enve's version but Enve's will probably be $350 so this is a bargain. I love S-works stuff...


----------



## livestronger7

Is this bar for a specific use like on a tri-bike or can this be used on a S-Works Roubaix to train for example?

The tops look really wide and I am wondering if they are comfortable to rest or grip?


----------



## spdntrxi

^ depends on how you ride.. I spend most of my time on the hoods, then drop..then top. So it wont be too much of a concern especially of your hands are large. Maybe the climbers might still prefer egg or round shape.


----------



## Cni2i

I will probably get this for my Venge. Will keep the traditional pro vibe carbon bars on my SL4.


----------



## izza

I find the flat tops on aero bars very comfy for resting my palms when climbing with my hands near the stem. 

Definitely getting on my Venge once Specialized UK order them.


----------



## AvantDale

Cni2i said:


> What-who is your source on this? Thanks.


Specialized B2B site.


----------



## Cni2i

AvantDale said:


> Specialized B2B site.


Got it. Should've looked their first. Thanks.


----------



## Cni2i

Aarrgghh....decision just got a little bit tougher:





























Cost more though. $400.


----------



## spdntrxi

yes Enve is nice and would match my wheels.. but I cant ignore the $ difference either.. I need to see both in the flesh. From pictures I like the way the sworks in looking


----------



## izza

Both look good. I have S works Venge with Enve 6.7's so either would be incredibly smart. 

I like Aero bars for comfort for climbing and prefer compact drops, so if it comes to just shape I'd go Specialized but will need to check sizes, specs. and reviews.


----------



## ziscwg

livestronger7 said:


> Is this bar for a specific use like on a tri-bike or can this be used on a S-Works Roubaix to train for example?
> 
> The tops look really wide and I am wondering if they are comfortable to rest or grip?


My k-wings have a large top like that and it's nice to be able to rest your hand on climbing for sure.


----------



## ziscwg

Cni2i said:


> Aarrgghh....decision just got a little bit tougher:
> 
> 
> View attachment 286103
> View attachment 286104
> View attachment 286105
> 
> View attachment 286106
> 
> 
> Cost more though. $400.


Unless they are going to replace it from a crash for like $50, I don't see the point in paying that. I like what enve is doing, but at some point, they are going to price their parts so high people laugh.


----------



## izza

izza said:


> Head of Specialized UK and he was unable to confirm if these will be available in the UK.
> 
> Anyone here travel regularly between US and UK if Specialized don't export them here?


Update: Specialized UK now saying they will import me a pair.

No delivery date but I'm still chuffed!!


----------



## ziscwg

izza said:


> Update: Specialized UK now saying they will import me a pair.
> 
> No delivery date but I'm still chuffed!!


Cool,
you have to report back on how they are.


----------



## Cni2i

Any updates? On the Sworks or Enve bars? Thanks.


----------



## izza

Cni2i said:


> Any updates? On the Sworks or Enve bars? Thanks.


Nothing heard from my end. 

Any one got a set yet ?


----------



## spdntrxi

Cni2i said:


> Any updates? On the Sworks or Enve bars? Thanks.


yes one of these 2 are my next.... cant find much info about either.. Vegas bike show is over... hopefully they come to market


----------



## redondoaveb

If anybody is interested, there are a pair of Zipp Vuka Sprint (42) new on Ebay for $269.00. 
Zipp Vukasprint Road Bicycle Carbon Handlebars Bike Short Shallow 42cm O O New | eBay


----------



## Cni2i

izza said:


> Nothing heard from my end.
> 
> Any one got a set yet ?


I was informed early dec for the 42 and early nov for the 44 cm Sworks bars. Not sure about the Enve's.


----------



## redondoaveb

FYI. Aerofly (Specialized) bars are now available. Just ordered a pair of 42's through Specialized ($239.00 with tax- free delivery).


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> FYI. Aerofly (Specialized) bars are now available. Just ordered a pair of 42's through Specialized ($239.00 with tax- free delivery).


Sweet. I noticed that last night too. Was seriously about to purchase there on the spot...but just didn't know how a glossy finished bar would look on my matte black SW Venge? If it was a matte finish, I'd ordered it last night too. Now, I am looking at the Enve flat aero road bar...but almost twice the price!!


----------



## Cni2i

This is what I eventually want my cockpit to look like on my Venge.


----------



## redondoaveb

^that'll look nice all matte. My bike is all gloss. Here's what my cockpit currently looks like. I guess I'll have to sell the Stealth Evo's.


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> ^that'll look nice all matte. My bike is all gloss. Here's what my cockpit currently looks like. I guess I'll have to sell the Stealth Evo's.



Nice setup! My lbs said they have 2 Sworks ones in a 42 coming in next week. I put a reservation on one. I am just concerned that my garmin mount won't fit. I don't want to go back to a stem mount! How will u mount your "garmin" device?


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Nice setup! My lbs said they have 2 Sworks ones in a 42 coming in next week. I put a reservation on one. I am just concerned that my garmin mount won't fit. I don't want to go back to a stem mount! How will u mount your "garmin" device?


Thanks for the compliment. I've been thinking about that too. I love the mount on my Evo bars. I do have a bar mount also but I have the same concern as you. I'll hate it if I have to go to a stem mount.

I'll let you know on Monday, that's when mine will be delivered. 

PS, I'm hoping Specialized took this into account when they designed the bars.


----------



## spdntrxi

I found some 3D printed garmin mounts from shapeways. One of them uses tie wrap (ugly) but should connect to the bar and have the garmin out front regardless of shape of bars... My issue will be my headlight mount (knog blinder road) I'll have to figure something out when I get a Sworks or Enve aero bar.


----------



## Cni2i

spdntrxi said:


> I found some 3D printed garmin mounts from shapeways. One of them uses tie wrap (ugly) but should connect to the bar and have the garmin out front regardless of shape of bars... *My issue will be my headlight mount* (knog blinder road) I'll have to figure something out when I get a Sworks or Enve aero bar.


Yeah. Thought about that too, especially with the Fall and Winter here. Will have to go with a helmet mount.


----------



## _Forza_

Looks like something like a K-Edge (what I use) should work no problem. I haven't validated, but looks fine.

Mine just arrived (42 cm) from Spesh...couple shots.


----------



## spdntrxi

nice ! weight it.. supposed to be 250g 

all cabling internal ?


----------



## _Forza_

spdntrxi said:


> nice ! weight it.. supposed to be 250g
> 
> all cabling internal ?


Not near a scale at the moment. Yes, all internal routing.


----------



## _Forza_

spdntrxi said:


> nice ! weight it.. supposed to be 250g
> 
> all cabling internal ?


All right, went and grabbed a scale reads 255g for my set of 42cm


----------



## roadworthy

Very nice and thanks for sharing the pics of the new bars.
May I ask what the retail is for the Sworks handlebar?

They look similar to the FSA Kwing I ride only the Kwing has a bit swoopier design. I kind of the clean elegance of the Sworks bar.

Can you show a profile pic of the bar either before or after you get them mounted to the bike? I would like to see the shifter hood blend to the top of the bar and hook shape in profile....to better understand how flat the bar/shifter hood transition will be and how supportive the hook shape is in the drops.

Congrats...looks very nice and maybe a candidate to replace my Kwing.


----------



## spdntrxi

thanks for the weigh in.. 255g ok so I'll be going in the wrong direction by a few grams… it's ok. I wish ENVE would release theirs..so I can take a good luck. Spesh's price is already better by quite a bit.


----------



## Cni2i

spdntrxi said:


> thanks for the weigh in.. 255g ok so I'll be going in the wrong direction by a few grams… it's ok. *I wish ENVE would release theirs*..so I can take a good luck. Spesh's price is already better by quite a bit.


Spoke to people at Enve, and they said the first week of January 2014. I was so tempted to pick up the sworks aerofly, but waited this long to see the Enve. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Cni2i

_Forza_ said:


> All right, went and grabbed a scale reads 255g for my set of 42cm


Great. Thanks for posting. Would love to see her mounted!


----------



## NealH

I would get the Aerofly bars. As mentioned above, there is a clean elegance to the design and Specialized now thrashes their designs out in the wind tunnel.


----------



## George M

I wonder if the carbon bars would help me. I have rheumatoid arthritis and sometimes I hurt pretty good after my rides. Mostly elbows and wrist.


----------



## roadworthy

George M said:


> I wonder if the carbon bars would help me. I have rheumatoid arthritis and sometimes I hurt pretty good after my rides. Mostly elbows and wrist.


Carbon bars are directionally correct and something to consider. Best thing to do is...work on you...research the best diet to minimize inflammation...ride a lot...keep your weight down and do some exercises off the bike for some core strength...work on your posture and a high enough handlebar and enough setback to minimize weight on your hands. How you hold the bar and the tension in your body as you ride is also key. Riding well is largely about technique. But you probably know all that. A Roubaix helps....even 28c tires and lower tire pressure.
I ride with the FSA Kwing and it helps quell vibration. As I learn about the new Sworks bar, I may give it a try...need to better understand the shape and flex. Specialized makes great stuff from framesets, to shoes, to saddles...just about everything they touch.
Good luck
My handlebars below. Kwing is a very comfortable bar...winged shaped flatish tops, transistion to hoods and drops.


----------



## George M

roadworthy said:


> Carbon bars are directionally correct and something to consider. Best thing to do is...work on you...research the best diet to minimize inflammation...ride a lot...keep your weight down and do some exercises off the bike for some core strength...work on your posture and a high enough handlebar and enough setback to minimize weight on your hands. How you hold the bar and the tension in your body as you ride is also key. Riding well is largely about technique. But you probably know all that. A Roubaix helps....even 28c tires and lower tire pressure.
> I ride with the FSA Kwing and it helps quell vibration. As I learn about the new Sworks bar, I may give it a try...need to better understand the shape and flex. Specialized makes great stuff from framesets, to shoes, to saddles...just about everything they touch.
> Good luck
> My handlebars below. Kwing is a very comfortable bar...winged shaped flatish tops, transistion to hoods and drops.


Thanks roadworthy, I have done just about everything you mentioned, but I'm still having the problem, not as bad as before, but it's still there. I did get a pro fit and did lose some weight, but it's still there.


----------



## roadworthy

George M said:


> Thanks roadworthy, I have done just about everything you mentioned, but I'm still having the problem, not as bad as before, but it's still there. I did get a pro fit and did lose some weight, but it's still there.


My view on cycling George is its a journey. No different than learning to play classical music on a musical instrument or trying to be a scratch golfer. I will tell you as a guy who hurt his hands and wrists riding both on and off road incorrectly with little regard for position or ergonomics that I damaged my hands a few years ago but have recovered. One ironic aspects of cycling is most learn by their injuries which leaves little choice. This also relates to pedal stroke....and feet and knees which is technical as well. If you have a fair amount of hand and elbow pain after a ride, you aren't doing it properly...yet. But if you apply yourself, you will. Holding the handlebar...for example on the hoods is nuanced. Position of the hood on the bar is key. The ulnar nerve and guyon canal of the hand which is a pain center can get easily injured by grasping the bar incorrectly. Probably half that ride a road bike do it incorrectly...maybe more. The outboard base of the hand should never be loaded...has to be off the outboard side of the hood...weight needs to be supported in the crotch between thumb and forefinger. Even cable routing can affect this. Best to route cables inboard in front of the bar and away from the outside of the base of the hand. Have to change your hand position a fair amount. When grasping the tops, your wrists should be straight...same as the hoods. Pronating the wrist will lead to carpal tunnel. If you have pain you need to change. If your elbows ache after the ride, you have too much pressure on your hands and too much tension in your upper body. A reality is...strong riders who lay down the watts with higher FTP...they naturally unweigh their upper body. This is in part why they can more easily sustain more drop which typically puts more pressure on the hands of the average cyclist. If you rode around at 400 watts you would have no pain in your hands and elbows because you would be pulling up on the bar and not pushing down.
You need to constantly experiment with different reach, saddle height and setback and drop to find the right mix. So its a journey. The great Eddie Merckx never stopped searching and either have I after 40 years of riding. 
The reward is worth it to me.


----------



## George M

Thanks again. I can see what your saying, if it hurt all the time, but sometimes, like today I didn't have any pain at all. 

Were about the same size and I have the nose of the saddle to handlebar center 59.5. Maybe I should try moving it back some. When I got fit, the bike had 100 mm stem, but my arms really bothered me, so I put a 110 mm stem on and that helped a lot. The fitter told me not to go any longer, or my shoulders with be hunched up.
It maybe worth a try.


----------



## roadworthy

George M said:


> Thanks again. I can see what your saying, if it hurt all the time, but sometimes, like today I didn't have any pain at all.
> 
> Were about the same size and I have the nose of the saddle to handlebar center 59.5. Maybe I should try moving it back some. When I got fit, the bike had 100 mm stem, but my arms really bothered me, so I put a 110 mm stem on and that helped a lot. The fitter told me not to go any longer, or my shoulders with be hunched up.
> It maybe worth a try.


George if you are earnest about your cycling you will need to make a modest investment. This will be the most important purchase you will make...better than any wheelset or other kit. Purchase about 4 different stem sizes. Ritchey makes great stems btw...their premium Al stems are available on ebay and easily resold there after experimentation. I have owned 100 stems...seriously.  Move your handlebar around and also your saddle around. Less setback may in fact work better. Fit can be counterintuitive. Next thing I suggest if pain if your limiting factor to enjoying your cycling...try the following experiment...even if you own a Roubaix. Put a 17 deg positive rise stem on your bike and raise the handlebar above the saddle. 1-2". There is a reason why cruisers are popular btw...because they don't place a lot of pressure on the hands. Raise the handlebar until you have no pressure on your hands and little if no pain after a ride. Then incrementally start lowering the handlebar until you find the sweetspot of no pain and enough weight in front to power the bike effectively...a balance. Bar position is largely a function of not only your body weight distribution but how hard you push down on the pedals as you ride. You need to find if not surpass the margin of fit and then incrementally move back from the edge. If you don't go to the margin, you never know where it is...so you need to go there. A modest investment in a number of different stem lengths and rises is the best investment any cyclist can ever make because fit is king.
HTH.


----------



## George M

Yes, I do have 3 different stems, I think I'll go try a 120 mm now. Thanks again. When I got fit with that 100 mm stem, it just about made me stop riding lol.


----------



## izza

George M said:


> Thanks roadworthy, I have done just about everything you mentioned, but I'm still having the problem, not as bad as before, but it's still there. I did get a pro fit and did lose some weight, but it's still there.


George - when I changed to Venge, a lot of reviews spoke of a reduction in comfort. I found that switching to the current S-works bars was actually an improvement compared to my old Pro-lite bars. Furthermore, I added some of these - Wiggle | Fizik MicroTex Handlebar Tape with Gel Pads | Bar Tape. When it comes to my wrists and elbows - luxury!!


----------



## George M

izza said:


> George - when I changed to Venge, a lot of reviews spoke of a reduction in comfort. I found that switching to the current S-works bars was actually an improvement compared to my old Pro-lite bars. Furthermore, I added some of these - Wiggle | Fizik MicroTex Handlebar Tape with Gel Pads | Bar Tape. When it comes to my wrists and elbows - luxury!!


Thanks izza. I'll play around a little more and if it doesn't work I'll look into those.


----------



## redondoaveb

Here are a few pics of mine installed.


----------



## Cni2i

Sweet. Thanks for posting pictures. Finally get to see them mounted on a bike. For half the cost of the new Enve aero bars, I think the Sworks aerofly is the way to go. 

Have you had the opportunity to ride with her yet? And, great to see that there is some space to install a garmin-type mount.


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Sweet. Thanks for posting pictures. Finally get to see them mounted on a bike. For half the cost of the new Enve aero bars, I think the Sworks aerofly is the way to go.
> 
> Have you had the opportunity to ride with her yet? And, great to see that there is some space to install a garmin-type mount.


Yep, rode with them today. I really like them. Very comfortable on the hoods, in the drops and on the tops. If there is any issue it would be that the tops are wide and it feels a little different with your thumb wrapped under the bar. Feels a lot more comfortable with all fingers wrapped over the top. Not a game changer though. Really like them!


Garmin mount is a tight fit but it fits.


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Yep, rode with them today. I really like them. Very comfortable on the hoods, in the drops and on the tops. If there is any issue it would be that the tops are wide and it feels a little different with your thumb wrapped under the bar. Feels a lot more comfortable with all fingers wrapped over the top. Not a game changer though. Really like them!
> 
> 
> Garmin mount is a tight fit but it fits.


Love the look. But yeah, I do quite a bit of climbing. More so on my sl4 than on my Venge ( aerofly will be on the Venge). And so spend a lot if time on the tops. I guess it really depends on hands size.


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Love the look. But yeah, I do quite a bit of climbing. More so on my sl4 than on my Venge ( aerofly will be on the Venge). And so spend a lot if time on the tops. I guess it really depends on hands size.


Yeah, I do a lot of climbing too and ride the tops a lot during climbs but I don't think it going to have any real effect. The issue is that the back edge is thin. If you gripped them tight (like I have a tendency to do when struggling up a steep section) they could dig into the area between your index finger and your thumb. It probably wouldn't be an issue at all if the bars were wrapped in this area but I'm not going to do that. If you ride with all your fingers over the front they are really comfortable.


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, I do a lot of climbing too and ride the tops a lot during climbs but I don't think it going to have any real effect. The issue is that the back edge is thin. If you gripped them tight (like I have a tendency to do when struggling up a steep section) they could dig into the area between your index finger and your thumb. It probably wouldn't be an issue at all if the bars were wrapped in this area but I'm not going to do that. If you ride with all your fingers over the front they are really comfortable.


Thanks for the review. Makes sense about the thinner back edge. Fortunately, I place all fingers on top of the bar when climbing...thumbs resting on top of bars too, not under. Yeah it would stink if u had to cover up the beautiful bars. 😉


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Thanks for the review. Makes sense about the thinner back edge. Fortunately, I place all fingers on top of the bar when climbing...thumbs resting on top of bars too, not under. Yeah it would stink if u had to cover up the beautiful bars. 😉


Well, you're going to love the bars then. Super comfortable with thumbs resting on top. Cable routing is top notch. Opening for cables are located exactly where they exit my Red shifters. No taping cables at the bend like I've had to do with my Pro Stealth Evo bars. Very well thought out.


----------



## roadworthy

redondoaveb said:


> Here are a few pics of mine installed.


What would you say the flex of the bar is like?...medium for comfort?...or more toward stiff for sprinting out of the saddle?

Can you snap a profile shot of the hooks? Would like to see the shape of the drops and transition to the hoods.
Thanks.


----------



## redondoaveb

Here's a couple profile shots. Bars are definitely stiff but I don't find them so stiff as to be uncomfortable. They feel really comfortable in the drops and the bends fit my hands really nice when sprinting. 

I also just ordered a new stem. My current stem is a Zipp -17 degree and I ordered a -10 degree. Comes with a Garmin mount built in. Here's a pic of it.


----------



## roadworthy

redondoaveb said:


> Here's a couple profile shots. Bars are definitely stiff but I don't find them so stiff as to be uncomfortable. They feel really comfortable in the drops and the bends fit my hands really nice when sprinting.
> 
> I also just ordered a new stem. My current stem is a Zipp -17 degree and I ordered a -10 degree. Comes with a Garmin mount built in. Here's a pic of it.


Thanks Red...looks like a very comfy/ergonomic bar. I would expect none less from Specialized who really has great R&D and have reaped the benefit of other good carbon handlebar being on the market now for a while as a basis to create their design. Speaking of which, I think you will find it interesting to compare with the profile of the FSA K wing I ride. If anything, hook shape is almost identical and appears to be pretty much the same radii in profile throughout...including flat transistion to hoods and sharp radius under the shifter body into the hooks. Kwing bar is overall a bit more swoopy on top compared to the less busy Sworks bar...and some will prefer the minimalist approach of Specialized for sure. The Sworks bar appears to have a hint less reach to the shifters but this is likely due to your shifter placement being higher on the bar or picture optics. If you haven't experimented with shifter placement, I highly recommend it. I always make a practice of riding a new bar for a week or two unwrapped trying different shifter positions. I find the shifters pushed farther up on a short reach bar to be quite uncomfortable, not because of reach which can be adjusted by stem length, but rather for amount of land behind the shifter hood for your palms to rest. If you are perfectly happy, unwrap the the bars to the shifters and play around a bit with pushing them down.
Do you know the reach spec for the Sworks bar?
Thanks


----------



## Cni2i

*S works AeroFly on my Venge*



Installed today at the LBS. Haven't had the opportunity to ride her yet.


----------



## izza

They look great - got told today that they arrive in the UK in January.

Already have them on order but had hoped to get them as a Xmas present to myself.


----------



## Cni2i

izza said:


> They look great - got told today that they arrive in the UK in January.
> 
> Already have them on order but had hoped to get them as a Xmas present to myself.


Thanks. I know that feeling. I think we all do...so close yet so far. Are you not able to order from specialized US website?


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Thanks. I know that feeling. I think we all do...so close yet so far. Are you not able to order from specialized US website?


Glad to see you went with the s-works, let me know what you think after your test ride (I'm sure tomorrow). They are beautiful aren't they.

I was on Specialized US site today and they didn't have any in stock. Must have sold out already.


----------



## redondoaveb

roadworthy said:


> Thanks Red...looks like a very comfy/ergonomic bar. I would expect none less from Specialized who really has great R&D and have reaped the benefit of other good carbon handlebar being on the market now for a while as a basis to create their design. Speaking of which, I think you will find it interesting to compare with the profile of the FSA K wing I ride. If anything, hook shape is almost identical and appears to be pretty much the same radii in profile throughout...including flat transistion to hoods and sharp radius under the shifter body into the hooks. Kwing bar is overall a bit more swoopy on top compared to the less busy Sworks bar...and some will prefer the minimalist approach of Specialized for sure. The Sworks bar appears to have a hint less reach to the shifters but this is likely due to your shifter placement being higher on the bar or picture optics. If you haven't experimented with shifter placement, I highly recommend it. I always make a practice of riding a new bar for a week or two unwrapped trying different shifter positions. I find the shifters pushed farther up on a short reach bar to be quite uncomfortable, not because of reach which can be adjusted by stem length, but rather for amount of land behind the shifter hood for your palms to rest. If you are perfectly happy, unwrap the the bars to the shifters and play around a bit with pushing them down.
> Do you know the reach spec for the Sworks bar?
> Thanks


I wrapped my bars with my old tape just in case I wanted to make adjustments. So far they feel good except the -17 degree stem. Once I put on the -10 stem I'll see if I need to make any adjustments before I install my new tape. 

Somewhere I remember seeing the full spec on these bars but now I can't find it. The reach and drop feels identical to the FSA Pro Compact bars I used to have.


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Glad to see you went with the s-works, let me know what you think after your test ride (I'm sure tomorrow). They are beautiful aren't they.
> 
> I was on Specialized US site today and they didn't have any in stock. Must have sold out already.


Thanks. Your feedbacks and photos helped me make the decision. 👍
Wow, sold out really quickly. Not too surprised. Fantastic bars and reasonably priced (relatively speaking of course) for this type of bars. 
I actually did take her out for a short spin this evening. 18.5 miles with 1500' of elevation. 

My impressions:

Very similar to yours Redondoaveb. First, the bars look stunning. Appreciate the clean internal routing too. Anatomically just right for me (42cm) also. 
On the hoods: very natural and comfy position. No problems getting the hoods to position exactly like my previous setup. 
In the drops: again, just right for me. Can easily tuck into an aero position. And then get out of the saddle for a short sprint. I exaggeratedly tossed the rig side to side while sprinting in the drops. No issues with control. Solid feel. 
On the tops: did some hill repeats (avg. 5% for approx. 1.2 miles). As you mentioned, if u wrap your hand around the tops (ie four fingers over the top and the thumb under the bar) not as comfortable unless u have big hands. I climb with all five fingers rested over the bars so that wasn't an issue for me. The large flat section makes riding on the tops very comfortable. Good support for your hands. 

Some minor downsides for me personally:
- have to get used to the wider tops when climbing as I feel a bit less control. 
- can't mount my current cygolite! Garmin mount okay. 
- love the quality of the finish, but would've preferred more of a matte finish to better match my matte black Venge.


----------



## roadworthy

redondoaveb said:


> I wrapped my bars with my old tape just in case I wanted to make adjustments. So far they feel good except the -17 degree stem. Once I put on the -10 stem I'll see if I need to make any adjustments before I install my new tape.
> 
> Somewhere I remember seeing the full spec on these bars but now I can't find it. The reach and drop feels identical to the FSA Pro Compact bars I used to have.


Good move to use the old tape to evaluate shifter position. More comfortable than a bare handlebar. : ) Reach and drop are about the same between alloy FSA Pro Compact and carbon FSA Kwing so sounds like Sworks bar is about the same as the Kwing...except Kwing has a more swoopy top section...a bit raised and angled rearward...theory being a bit more ergonomic in addition to shared winged section which reduces pressure points to the palm.
Gonna be personal preference all said. I would like to try to the Sworks bar to compare and may give it a go at some point.
See Kwing top view below for comparison.


----------



## spdntrxi

Rather then create a new thread..(not yet anyways) Enve's new aero bar is supposed to drop 12/1/13 but @ $400 bucks.. the Sworks is looking better and better all the time.


----------



## young-nyc

Just got mines this weekend will post pics soon


----------



## redondoaveb

I needed to replace my -17 degree stem with a -10 and found this 3T stem with a Garmin mount.


----------



## young-nyc

Here's mine next to a standard Venge Handle bar for comparison


----------



## Cni2i

Few pics with the bars installed...
[/B]

Recently ordered matte black decals from Zipp to get a blacked-out look like my Enve Smart 3.4s.


----------



## NealH

The bars look really good. I think that I could be very happy with a set of these on my bike.


----------



## redondoaveb

Nice looking bikes guys. Hope you're enjoying the new bars. The more I ride with mine, the more I'm liking them. Cni2i, I just received my matte black decals from Bikesdecals the other day. Here are a couple of pics. Unfortunately, they are really hard to see indoors and pretty ghosted even in daylight. I think you're going to like the way they look on your bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Nice looking bikes guys. Hope you're enjoying the new bars. The more I ride with mine, the more I'm liking them. Cni2i, I just received my matte black decals from Bikesdecals the other day. Here are a couple of pics. Unfortunately, they are really hard to see indoors and pretty ghosted even in daylight. I think you're going to like the way they look on your bike :thumbsup:


Sweet. Really liking the decals. I can't wait to get mine in. I feel the exact same way with the bars. Just really nicely designed. Great place to place your hands for long climbs. The only thing that the bar has limited me is night riding. Can't place a light on the bars. But I just take out my SWSL4 for that...so no biggie.


----------



## Cni2i

NealH said:


> The bars look really good. I think that I could be very happy with a set of these on my bike.


Do it


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Sweet. Really liking the decals. I can't wait to get mine in. I feel the exact same way with the bars. Just really nicely designed. Great place to place your hands for long climbs. The only thing that the bar has limited me is night riding. Can't place a light on the bars. But I just take out my SWSL4 for that...so no biggie.


The matte black decals on glossy wheels is stealthy but just enough to make you notice them. I hear you on the light situation, I've been trying to figure out how I can mount mine, haven't come up with a solution yet. I'm thinking Garmin needs to install a light on the front on the 500/800. :idea:


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> The matte black decals on glossy wheels is stealthy but just enough to make you notice them. I hear you on the light situation, I've been trying to figure out how I can mount mine, haven't come up with a solution yet. I'm thinking Garmin needs to install a light on the front on the 500/800. :idea:


Hmmm...go on the "Shark Tank" show and shoot your idea to them. I'd buy an all-in-one stem with mount and light


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> Hmmm...go on the "Shark Tank" show and shoot your idea to them. I'd buy an all-in-one stem with mount and light


Kind of surprised someone hasn't done that yet, at least I haven't seen one. Probably one out there somewhere.

I spoke too soon, here's one.
StemLite combines a handlebar stem and bike light in one device


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Kind of surprised someone hasn't done that yet, at least I haven't seen one. Probably one out there somewhere.
> 
> I spoke too soon, here's one.
> StemLite combines a handlebar stem and bike light in one device


Lol. Interesting. Nice find though.


----------



## redondoaveb

Well, I re-wrapped my bars today and extended the tape onto the flat section. I want to see if it adds anymore comfort. I figure if I don't like it, it will only take a couple of minutes to unwrap back to where they were.


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Well, I re-wrapped my bars today and extended the tape onto the flat section. I want to see if it adds anymore comfort. I figure if I don't like it, it will only take a couple of minutes to unwrap back to where they were.


What was uncomfortable for u? I agree that comfort is critical....but I just love the beauty of the graphics finish. The only time I notice issue is when I go into a more aero position and rest my arms on the flat. Too slippery.


----------



## redondoaveb

Cni2i said:


> What was uncomfortable for u? I agree that comfort is critical....but I just love the beauty of the graphics finish. The only time I notice issue is when I go into a more aero position and rest my arms on the flat. Too slippery.


Sometimes I like to ride with a full grip while on the tops and it has a tendency to dig into the section between my thumb and first finger. Also, like you mentioned, when riding when forearms on the tops (aero position), it can be pretty slippery. Plus, if I don't like it, I can change it back in a few minutes. Just experimenting. 

I hate to cover up the nice look of the bars but if function works over form then I don't mind too much. Plus, I've got them on a Ridley (I must be breaking some kind of rule)


----------



## Cni2i

redondoaveb said:


> Sometimes I like to ride with a full grip while on the tops and it has a tendency to dig into the section between my thumb and first finger. Also, like you mentioned, when riding when forearms on the tops (aero position), it can be pretty slippery.
> 
> I hate to cover up the nice look of the bars but if function works over form then I don't mind too much. Plus, I've got them on a Ridley (I must be breaking some kind of rule)


I forgot you grip the flats with thumbs on the underside. Understood. Definitely comfort over looks everytime. 

Lol on the last point.😄 all good.


----------



## carbonLORD

I may try the Enve since it will go with my stem/wheels and Tillquist Garmin mount.


----------



## redondoaveb

carbonLORD said:


> I may try the Enve since it will go with my stem/wheels and Tillquist Garmin mount.
> 
> View attachment 290014


Love the Tillquist mount. I understand it only works with stems that have a 25mm bolt distance or does he make other models? Also, where did you purchase it? Oh yeah, and price?


----------



## carbonLORD

redondoaveb said:


> Love the Tillquist mount. I understand it only works with stems that have a 25mm bolt distance or does he make other models? Also, where did you purchase it? Oh yeah, and price?


Tillquist offers them for several stems now. You can always reach him through his Facebook page or on the WW forums. I have them for both my ARX LTD on my C59 and the ENVE stem. Now that I am in Amsterdam, (he's in Denmark), it was a quick delivery but he sells worldwide.


----------



## redondoaveb

carbonLORD said:


> Tillquist offers them for several stems now. You can always reach him through his Facebook page or on the WW forums. I have them for both my ARX LTD on my C59 and the ENVE stem. Now that I am in Amsterdam, (he's in Denmark), it was a quick delivery but he sells worldwide.


Thanks for the info, I'll send Morten an email.


----------



## Typetwelve

I have to say...while I love the look of those bars, they look horribly uncomfortable to ride with if using the tops. I constantly switch between the "3 positions" when I ride, I'm not so sure I'd dig that hard, slippery bare bar top.


----------



## NealH

If one is putting aero bars on their bike, I don't think they plan on spending much time on the tops. And even so, nothing a little tape wouldn't solve.


----------



## carbonLORD

If you are wrapping aero road bars, they are not the right bar for you. I will gladly take them off your hands


----------



## Fireform

I leave my Zipp tops unwrapped as god intended and they are very comfortable. The purpose of wrap, after all, is to spread out the contact area between hand and bar, and these flats do that very well. Best bars I've ever owned.

Apologies for the pic, because it's the wrong brand for the forum, but the idea is the same:


----------



## NealH

Are the Zipp bars shallow drop/reach? They look very nice. 

With regards to wrapping, I agree to maximize the aero qualities no wrap should be applied, especially to the tops. And that was the intent when they were designed, I think. The hands will be on the hoods or drops. On the other hand, its conceivable that someone would like the flatter tops that these aero road bars offer, and to a lesser extent any aero advantage. So they might be purchased for the flatter tops - since they plan on spending some time on the tops. In this case wrapping the top is not any different than wrapping a standard road bar. The fact that one's body is right behind the bars, it would require very sensitive equipment to measure/discern the drag difference in the real world between wrapped and unwrapped aero road bars. Maybe in a lab they could measure it, but not on the road. Regardless, if one is interested in aero there are other areas that will provide an immediate advantage, far greater than an unwrapped aero bar. Verdict: Go with what makes you comfortable. Comfort generally rules for typical road riding/racing.


----------



## _Forza_

So, I think I was the first to receive them and JUST got around to getting to building up my team bike...so, first ride out and impressions? Way more comfortable naked than I thought they would be. I also gave a couple good sprints in the drops for measure and they fine / not too flexy. K-Edge Garmin mount fits just fine too...all is good.


----------



## Fireform

NealH said:


> Are the Zipp bars shallow drop/reach? They look very nice.


The bars pictured are traditional bend, but zipp also makes a short/shallow version of the Vuka Sprint.


----------



## putimir

Hi, can someone please post some detailed pics of the cabling entry / exit holes please, thanks


----------



## putimir

*Cabling holes*

Hi, can anyone post some detailed pics of the cabling entry / exit holes please? How convenient are the bars Di2-wise?

Thanks!


----------



## _Forza_

putimir said:


> Hi, can anyone post some detailed pics of the cabling entry / exit holes please? How convenient are the bars Di2-wise?
> 
> Thanks!


If you look through this thread you can see them. 

Super convenient with di2. I'm running 9070.


----------



## goneskiian

Had my local shop call Specialized yesterday to get the drop dimensions since they haven't bothered to add them online yet. Word is they are an 80mm reach with a 130 mm drop. Sounds about perfect for me. Ordered.


----------



## dkilburn

Order the Specialized bar for the new build. Looking forward to give them a try. 
I think the size 42 is similar to the there shallow bend.


----------



## carbonLORD

ENVE's bar hit the marketplace and looks a little more refined (shorter reach/drop, nicer finish). Since I have ENVE wheels, stem and existing compact bar on there I'm going to give that a try for the satin black S-W Venge.









https://www.enve.com/handlebars/aeroroadbar.aspx


----------



## dkilburn

What a good looking ride.
The shop ordered a set of Enve wheels for my new bike.
Which hubs did you go with? 
I will look at the bars from Enve, maybe for the next bike.
The Specialized bars that are coming just came off of back order.
I will Specialized could reduce all the back ordered products or put real date for the back order to end.
Than you for another choice.


----------



## carbonLORD

Thanks for the compliment on my rig.
I went with Chris King R45's in black.
If I didn't have the ENVE 6.7's I would have likely went with the S-W bar. Aside of the finish and a slightly different reach/drop, they're practically the same bar and I'm sure, (once you finally receive them) you'll love them.


----------



## Cni2i

dkilburn said:


> Order the Specialized bar for the new build. Looking forward to give them a try.
> I think the size 42 is similar to the there shallow bend.


Congrats!


----------



## Cni2i

Hey guys....

Just a little update with my experience thus far with the SW aerofly bars. I love everything about them EXCEPT when I hit steep sustained climbs (i.e., 10% +). Although I usually do these climbs mostly with my hands on the hoods (all fingers over the top), I can start to feel the edge of the bars digging into my fingers...especially as the gradient goes above 12%. It's not a deal breaker for me as everything else about the bars I really like, but my ride profiles usually involve these type of gradients. Haven't said that, I am always on the look out for something "new" and possibly better. 

So, I started to look at the new Enve aero road bars again. They are now available. I like the matted look as it matches by matte black Venge better. But not only the looks, the edges appear more rounded versus the SW aerofly bars. May be more comfortable?? But damn....$400!


----------



## Juanillo82

*Garmin*



redondoaveb said:


> Love the Tillquist mount. I understand it only works with stems that have a 25mm bolt distance or does he make other models? Also, where did you purchase it? Oh yeah, and price?



hello, I'm very interested in this support for Garmin, do you can indicate where I can buy it? Is there a website where more information can see there? Thanks for everything and sorry for my bad translation into your language.


----------



## Juanillo82

*Garmin*



redondoaveb said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll send Morten an email.



hello, I'm very interested in this support for Garmin, do you can indicate where I can buy it? Is there a website where more information can see there? Thanks for everything and sorry for my bad translation into your language.


----------



## redondoaveb

Juanillo82 said:


> hello, I'm very interested in this support for Garmin, do you can indicate where I can buy it? Is there a website where more information can see there? Thanks for everything and sorry for my bad translation into your language.


You have to contact Morten Tillquist through his Facebook page, he can help you from there.


----------



## roadworthy

Cni2i said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> Just a little update with my experience thus far with the SW aerofly bars. I love everything about them especially as the gradient goes above 12%. It's not a deal breaker for me as EXCEPT when I hit steep sustained climbs (i.e., 10% +). Although I usually do these climbs mostly with my hands on the hoods (all fingers over the top), I can start to feel the edge of the bars digging into my fingers...everything else about the bars I really like, but my ride profiles usually involve these type of gradients. Haven't said that, I am always on the look out for something "new" and possibly better.
> 
> So, I started to look at the new Enve aero road bars again. They are now available. I like the matted look as it matches by matte black Venge better. But not only the looks, the edges appear more rounded versus the SW aerofly bars. May be more comfortable?? But damn....$400!


The pros teach us a lot about how to ride because they spend so much time on the bike. If you check out the bikes of many top pros I would say very few ride a winged shaped handlebar and perhaps for the reason in bold you state. I would say the vast majority of pros ride either a conventional round shape or one that is more egg shaped like the Ergonova versus a winged bar....probably because it just isn't as good a climbing position with a winged bar. I have ridden the FSA K-wing for a couple of years and feel the same...and may look for a slightly different shape with less knife edge up top.


----------



## spdntrxi

My enve's are sitting in a box waiting for install.. I have a mountain TT in early May which will be a long ~11 mile climb. So far the front edge feels fine off the bike, but I am too worried about the back edge a little. Hoping gloves will be more then enough not to feel anything.


----------



## carbonLORD

What width did you end up with? Can you confirm the weight?

Thanks.


----------



## spdntrxi

carbonLORD said:


> What width did you end up with? Can you confirm the weight?
> 
> Thanks.


ended up staying with 42...was tempted to try 44.
weight of 42 = 245.0g


----------



## carbonLORD

Good move.

My 42 Enve compact are wider than my 42 3T Ergonova, FWIW.

Thanks for the info.

I'm not keen on internal routing on bars but these will be perfect on my Venge. I pick up a pair in a few weeks when I get back to the States.

Enjoy em, and take some pics once installed. What are they going on BTW?


----------



## spdntrxi

carbonLORD said:


> Good move.
> 
> My 42 Enve compact are wider than my 42 3T Ergonova, FWIW.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm not keen on internal routing on bars but these will be perfect on my Venge. I pick up a pair in a few weeks when I get back to the States.
> 
> Enjoy em, and take some pics once installed. What are they going on BTW?


interesting... they seem just as wide as my current (3T Ergosum Team) in the drops and a little more narrow on the top&hoods. Yeah if they weren't internal, I would have probably installed them already 

going on a White Look 695....


----------



## carbonLORD

That's going to look nice!

Maybe it's the Ergonova's that are slightly more narrow. I had the Ergosum originally (on my C59), but too much reach compared to both the ENVE and Ergonova.

Hopefully my supplier will have my set waiting for me. With Di2, installation will be a little quicker at least.


----------



## spdntrxi

carbonLORD said:


> That's going to look nice!
> 
> Maybe it's the Ergonova's that are slightly more narrow. I had the Ergosum originally (on my C59), but too much reach compared to both the ENVE and Ergonova.
> 
> Hopefully my supplier will have my set waiting for me. With Di2, installation will be a little quicker at least.


yeah the eugosum reach is out there alright... I did not listen to enve's advice about upsizing if you ride on the top&hoods a lot, so hopefully it's not too narrow. I'm too lazy to take my wife's bike off the trainer and swap out cassettes.(wahoo kicker campy vs shimano) so I have a lot of time on the trainer with 38 bars  Once I get her bike up to 11s, it won't matter.


----------



## carbonLORD

I never ride in the tops and Enve said it has the same reach and drop as their compact so I hope the width in the drops is identical.


----------



## ziscwg

roadworthy said:


> The pros teach us a lot about how to ride because they spend so much time on the bike. If you check out the bikes of many top pros I would say very few ride a winged shaped handlebar and perhaps for the reason in bold you state. I would say the vast majority of pros ride either a conventional round shape or one that is more egg shaped like the Ergonova versus a winged bar....probably because it just isn't as good a climbing position with a winged bar. I have ridden the FSA K-wing for a couple of years and feel the same...and may look for a slightly different shape with less knife edge up top.


I thought most of the pros ride Al bars in case of a crash? They don't want to have to worry about the bars after a crash. They have to worry about getting back up with the peloton.

Let's say what I remember is true. I don't recall any Al bars that have that pronouced a wing shape.


----------



## roadworthy

ziscwg said:


> I thought most of the pros ride Al bars in case of a crash? They don't want to have to worry about the bars after a crash. They have to worry about getting back up with the peloton.
> 
> Let's say what I remember is true. I don't recall any Al bars that have that pronouced a wing shape.


I would say a great many pros do ride Aluminum bars as you say. However many Al bars are available in a flatish top section and yet many pros don't go with that shape is the point. I believe they don't because a flat top is a less comfortable perch when tugging on the bar in a long climb. Only my opinion. I just don't see the best riders in the world on flat top handlebars. There has to be exceptions I am sure.


----------



## spdntrxi

Little update.. I trashed the housing trying to go internal so I had to order more. I'm still in mechanical land , so you eps/di2 folk will have an easier time going internal. 
The bars are pretty damn narrow in the top.. 42 is like 37. Not sure I will like this in the long run..so I'm definately going external routing ( the bends are too tight) worst then FSA aerobar. Also might wrap the whole thing as well. Might opt to get the 44 down the road and stick this on my wife's bike.

Sorry I am referring to enves bars not the sworks.. But this thread seems to be discussing both.


----------



## spdntrxi

Before I wrap them


----------



## spdntrxi

carbonLORD said:


> I never ride in the tops and Enve said it has the same reach and drop as their compact so I hope the width in the drops is identical.


If you live in the drops the bars are awesome.. did my first ride with them today (~43 miles)... hit some prolonged climbs and a really nasty wall of about .25mi.. 15-16% grade. (3k total climbing) I climbed as bad as I always do, but they felt comfortable to me. They are indeed really narrow up top and the hoods, which felt kind of weird at times but only if I sprinted from there.

Again I fully wrapped the bars now and did NOT go internal because with 2 housings in there the fit is not ideal. If someone is DI2/EPS I think you will be ok going internal.


----------



## roox

has anyone weighed the aerofly bars yet?


----------



## dkilburn

No I didn't weigh mine. Mine are 42 and just taped to the bend.
But I do like them as I ride more near the hoods.


----------



## MMsRepBike

spdntrxi said:


> Again I fully wrapped the bars now and did NOT go internal because with 2 housings in there the fit is not ideal. If someone is DI2/EPS I think you will be ok going internal.


I've installed two of these bars so far. One on a friend's bike and one on my bike.

I ran the cables internal on both, fully wrapped her bars and only wrapped mine to the hoods. You are correct, the routing of the internal cables is a *****. Having the inlet holes on either side of the bar like they are is crap and I told ENVE that. I sent them pictures and showed them how it sucked. I made it work though without much issue.


















Guess I'm going to look into those custom mounts for Garmin, I hate floating it above my stem.


----------



## _Forza_

roox said:


> has anyone weighed the aerofly bars yet?


earlier in this thread. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/sworks-new-bars-310580-2.html#post4492295


----------



## dkilburn

*S Works Bars*














Give it try to upload pictures.
After riding a number of times, I think it was a good choice for me.
I ride on the hoods for the most part.


----------



## imhockey

*wow*

best looking rig..ever...man im jealous



carbonLORD said:


> ENVE's bar hit the marketplace and looks a little more refined (shorter reach/drop, nicer finish). Since I have ENVE wheels, stem and existing compact bar on there I'm going to give that a try for the satin black S-W Venge.
> 
> View attachment 292767
> 
> 
> https://www.enve.com/handlebars/aeroroadbar.aspx


----------



## ParadigmDawg

With the conversation skipping from Enve to Spesh so much I am confused on some of the post.

Can someone measure the distance from Hood to Hood on a set and state what size (c-c) the bar is supposed to be on the Spesh?


----------



## TricrossRich

ParadigmDawg said:


> With the conversation skipping from Enve to Spesh so much I am confused on some of the post.
> 
> Can someone measure the distance from Hood to Hood on a set and state what size (c-c) the bar is supposed to be on the Spesh?


I have the 42cm SWorks bars and I measure 41.59cm hood to hood... so there is a little bit of flare, but not nearly as much as the Enve's.


----------



## TricrossRich

On another note... there are now 2 versions of the aerofly floating around. My aerofly's were purchased as a stand alone item and they are the standard glossy carbon with the s-works being a slightly different, but still glossy color. 

I've seen several aeroflys on 2015 complete Venge bikes, both SWorks and non SWorks, where the main bar color is a satin finish and the SWorks logo is glossy. They looked pretty sweet.


----------



## ParadigmDawg

TricrossRich said:


> I have the 42cm SWorks bars and I measure 41.59cm hood to hood... so there is a little bit of flare, but not nearly as much as the Enve's.


Thanks, that should actually work for me. My shop ordered for me yesterday.


----------



## ParadigmDawg

TricrossRich said:


> On another note... there are now 2 versions of the aerofly floating around. My aerofly's were purchased as a stand alone item and they are the standard glossy carbon with the s-works being a slightly different, but still glossy color.
> 
> I've seen several aeroflys on 2015 complete Venge bikes, both SWorks and non SWorks, where the main bar color is a satin finish and the SWorks logo is glossy. They looked pretty sweet.


I have no idea which one's I got then. I just texted my mechanic and asked him if he could hit a certain purchase price, he said "yes" and ordered them.


----------



## TricrossRich

ParadigmDawg said:


> I have no idea which one's I got then. I just texted my mechanic and asked him if he could hit a certain purchase price, he said "yes" and ordered them.


I bet you get the all glossy ones.... I think the matte ones are only available on complete bikes.


----------

